

Is the Apache Xalan project dying quietly? - amouat
http://intellectualcramps.wordpress.com/2011/05/20/apache-may-archive-xalan/

======
amouat
Seems pretty worrying to me. There aren't many other choices for free XSLT
processors in Java, and it seems a pretty basic need for XML devs.

